# Air-con specialist in Cardiff?



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone know a good place to go? I want a full service on my Prelude to check for leaks, not just a top-up.

Cheers


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Not in Cardiff but Bridgend Citroen Peugeot Specialists can do the full works with dye etc to check for leaks. Speak to Chris or Mike on 01656 674011, they've just done my Pug today & its freezing in their now.:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Huw. Will bear that in mind if no-one comes up with a closer one.

Can I ask how much the full service cost?


----------

